# Plants in A Tube - Petco



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So you guys know how Petco (and maybe PetSmart too?) sells live plants in plastic tubes? I bought a Coffeefolia yesterday in a tube labeled as "large" - priced at $9.99. When I opened the tube today, I found two individual mature plants inside. Is this the case for every "large" tubes? Because, hell, $10 for 2 is a GREAT deal. If this is what I'm gonna get for every "large" tube purchase, I won't bother with the small ones.

Experiences?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I get so excited when I get multiples; I just got 2 for one (small tube) green ozelot a few days ago. This happens often. They package the plants to make it look full. You make get one large one, two small ones, or a bunch as in the case of assorted anubias. (I got five in one tube one time! Different species!) The trick to multiples is to peer down a very full tube and see where the leaves meet in one direction (one crown-one plant) or in two different meet points (two crowns-two plants).


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

I've only bought java ferns and anubias but they're well worth the money in my opinion. I bought what looked like a large java fern and it was actually 2 java ferns which is a lot better. The only problem I have with them is that nasty fake snow looking stuff on the bottom used to keep the plants moist.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Uh oh, what's up with the snow-like stuff? I just rinsed them off... 

And I'm happy to hear this happens a lot! Oh, Petco, please keep on being clumsy. What with mislabeling fish and putting two plants in one tube and whatnot XD


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I've gotten java fern and rosette sword from Petsmart in the tubes. The java fern was actually 3 ferns held together with black thread. I kept them together for a while, but when the thread started to unravel/disintegrate, I gently took it off, and had about ten java fern plants (including the plantlets that grew). I also got a beautiful anubias from Petco, it was in a betta cup and labeled "Betta Buddies". It was $9.99 but I feel it was well worth the price.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

BettaBeau said:


> I also got a beautiful anubias from Petco, it was in a betta cup and labeled "Betta Buddies". It was $9.99 but I feel it was well worth the price.


Was just about to make a post asking if anyone knew the price! Thanks!

And the white stuff/gel is nutrients/water to keep the plants alive. It's non-toxic to fish, just make sure you rinse it off because it's probably not good for their innards if ingested.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Oh, Petco, please keep on being clumsy. What with mislabeling fish and putting two plants in one tube and whatnot XD


Yesss! I also love when ebay sellers give you gifts/surprises!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My roommate consistently gets more than one plant per tube. It annoys her to no end


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> My roommate consistently gets more than one plant per tube. It annoys her to no end


Lol, tell her to send the extras my way!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

the tube plants are good  I got my first swords that way, +1 for awesome multiples.

I like the tissue cultures best. They take a while to grow to full size (unless it's like... dwarf hair grass, it doesn't get much larger) but it's pest-free and transitions much better to being submerged than a tube plant. Plus all the tons of baby plants in each bag! I think the last time I bought the "water trumpet" (the regular bag of them at Petco gives more plants than the one branded for Bettas, oddly enough) I ended up with more plants than I knew what to do with. Same with the "assorted swords" bag. They took a few months to grow out but man they are gorgeous plants. I made the mistake of putting them in the tank with my large blood parrot, so most were shredded after some awesome growth  but what stuck around is nice haha. the crypts have been the sturdiest.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tbh I don't think those Betta Buddies Anubias are worth the $9.99 they're sold for >< I have an unidentified Anubias species that is literally only a plantlet. My LFS sells babies like that for about $4 and I paid a fully-grown plant's price =\

And yeah I also notice all the extra baby plants that I got when ordering online XD it feels nicer because I know the seller did it intentionally


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Be mindful to know the species of plant before you buy-pecock fern is sold in a tube but it is a non aquatic plant (its a terrestrial plant that does best in high humidity and well draining soil or sphagnum moss-great for vivariums, not for aquariums).
My Petco doesn't take good care of their plants and they rarely sell so they don't buy more.. so they're mostly half dead in eh tube from stale air and lack of light... my Petco has such a black thumb they manage to kill the maimo balls ("betta buddies")! And of course the anubias in cups are all rotted and dead too.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah the plants I got is the lone survivor in the rack. Everything else is turning brown or black =\


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

InStitches said:


> the tube plants are good  Same with the "assorted swords" bag. They took a few months to grow out but man they are gorgeous plants. I made the mistake of putting them in the tank with my large blood parrot, so most were shredded after some awesome growth  but what stuck around is nice haha. the crypts have been the sturdiest.


Whatvare assorted sword bags? I've never seen them.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

they're bagged tissue cultures at petco, I've only ever found one


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

·o·

i shall dedicate my life to finding these sword cultures


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I found two bagged tissue cultures in my Petco today - and I bought them both LOL green wendtii and rotala rotundifolia. @kitkat67 I can keep an eye out for you if you want!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you, but I love the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

hehe it is fun having to check every pet store I go to like a crazy person


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

One local Petco is crap for plants and the other doesn't sell the tubes, but I was at the Petsmart about an hour away recently and I picked up a small anubias tube. Turned out to be two plants so I'm very happy with that purchase! :-D


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I always get the tissue cultures at petco! I've gotten tons (9 originally?) of crypts like that, didn't know what they were called, I'm on my second group of dwarf hairgrass (after getting a new light) but my crypts grew huge and so fast they completely took over one tank! and then I populated another with a few from the original group lol

The tube plants are great too, I've gotten some lovely anubis that has grown huge over the time i've had it, the other two I got more recently didn't do too well, not sure what happened. Also got some asain water fern which is giving plantlets but not doing too well either...

Tissue cultures for the win! but tube plants aren't bad


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I like the tube plants, especially anubias and have always have had good luck with them. I'm not a fan or snails or buying plants from a questionable tank at a LFS.

If I walk into a Petco or Petsmart and see nice tubed plants, I usually grab them whether I need them or not. There's always room for one more plant in my tanks.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> If I walk into a Petco or Petsmart and see nice tubed plants, I usually grab them whether I need them or not. There's always room for one more plant in my tanks.


Indeed!!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

And right when I was considering purchasing some anubias from Petco...what a steal! Going to have to check when I go next, they already have better deals on the plants than Petsmart xD


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just a report that my two Coffees are doing great! The smaller one is sprouting a new leaf, and the bigger one... I don't know I hate it ATM because it uproots and won't go back to where it goes ><


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Tbh I don't think those Betta Buddies Anubias are worth the $9.99 they're sold for >< I have an unidentified Anubias species that is literally only a plantlet. My LFS sells babies like that for about $4 and I paid a fully-grown plant's price =\
> 
> And yeah I also notice all the extra baby plants that I got when ordering online XD it feels nicer because I know the seller did it intentionally


I thought the baby betta buddy anubias was petite? :dunno: Maybe not, I only glanced at them when buying my king.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Crash said:


> I thought the baby betta buddy anubias was petite? :dunno: Maybe not, I only glanced at them when buying my king.


That is true! I also have that. But the ones in the plastic tubes can be anything. I happen to get a Coffee

EDIT: aha I thought you quoted the post right above you. Yea I learned later on that all the baby Betta Anubias are petites x)


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think ALL the betta buddy anubias are petite. The ones at the local Petco here that sells them are definitely not - too big!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Eek! So what are they? Nana? I'm dreaming of an Anubias-only tank for my future 10 gal. It would be so cool if Petco alone can supply multiple types of Anubias. Cuts off my SNE spending (which really isn't a lot, but the shipping fee is the kicker).


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Eek! So what are they? Nana? I'm dreaming of an Anubias-only tank for my future 10 gal. It would be so cool if Petco alone can supply multiple types of Anubias. Cuts off my SNE spending (which really isn't a lot, but the shipping fee is the kicker).


Same! Anubias seem to be the only plants that really do well for me, I'm going around trying to find as many of the smaller species as possible for my 10 gal :lol:


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

JDAquatics on the marketplace thread sells nice looking plants including anubias. You can look at his plants on ebay, but he gives a discount if you purchase through the marketplace thread. I've purchased quite a few plants from him, very happy with them.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I just bought my first tube plant the other day - "small" assorted anubias, ended up with two. These are my first anubias so I wasn't sure what to look for and I'm not 100% on how to care for them. Right now I have them floating in a QT tank under LED lights and the tank's at room temperature. Is this okay? D: I've also ordered seachem flourish excel, is this an appropiate fertilzer?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

No no no return the excel please! I'm pretty sure they kill several certain groups of plants. I do know it includes crypts and vals. Not sure if it includes Anubias but I wouldn't risk it. Anubias is the world's easiest plant. Literally just throw it in there. Make sure not to bury the rhizome - the central, tough, thick root. Other than that it has zero special requirements

Edit: ok I worded it badly. Excel is a good alternative for plants requiring extra CO2. Anubias is not one of those plants. But - yes, it does kill vals and crypts. I can't be sure what else it kills but my rule of thumb is to keep Excel for high-tech plants only. Everything that isn't, should be kept Excel-free.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

Ah, well thanks for letting me know. Kind of a hassle to return it, so I guess I'll just hold onto to it. I'm keeping a couple other low maintenance plants - java ferns and anacharis. I know fertilizers aren't a necessity, but have you used any/ are there any you would recommend?

Also, is sand or gravel a better substrate for anubias, or does it matter?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You'd get much more accurate responses in the planted tank section. I'm very new to the planted tank world. I've just been into this about two months now. 

Anyway, I only use ferts for my root-feeders. Namely; crypts and swords. I use Osmocote plus, one capsule per two months is the standard dose. I also have Flourish for the floaters, but it's super optional. Plus I just murdered my Salvinia batch. Yup. That happened, people. Where's my murderer trophy?

I have gravels. Petco's black 5lb bag. But I'm seriously considering to switch to sand. Not because my plants aren't thriving, but burying roots in gravel should be used as an ancient interrogation method. It hurts my shoulder, my back, my arms, my wrists, my soul, and my sanity. Other than that gravel vs sand is a very subjective debate. Choose whatever you like.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> No no no return the excel please! I'm pretty sure they kill several certain groups of plants. I do know it includes crypts and vals. Not sure if it includes Anubias but I wouldn't risk it. Anubias is the world's easiest plant. Literally just throw it in there. Make sure not to bury the rhizome - the central, tough, thick root. Other than that it has zero special requirements
> 
> Edit: ok I worded it badly. Excel is a good alternative for plants requiring extra CO2. Anubias is not one of those plants. But - yes, it does kill vals and crypts. I can't be sure what else it kills but my rule of thumb is to keep Excel for high-tech plants only. Everything that isn't, should be kept Excel-free.


I dump excel in my tank and all my anubiases are absolutely flourishing. New leaves every week! Crypts are also growing very well.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah!! I am so excited! I went to the the best petsmart I have ever laid eyes on! It was a glorious warehouse with a huge curved wall of tanks! They had more plants than five average petcos! I got a bagged sword culture and some dwarf rotala!!! My question is are these mini swords or just babies of big sword??


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> Ah!! I am so excited! I went to the the best petsmart I have ever laid eyes on! It was a glorious warehouse with a huge curved wall of tanks! They had more plants than five average petcos! I got a bagged sword culture and some dwarf rotala!!! My question is are these mini swords or just babies of big sword??



Lucky you!! My area is [censor] for live plant buying.. gotta get everything online :c

Most likely large specie's offspring, unless it is 'tropica' which is a small sword that stays about 6" or less.
I tried buying a 'tropica' from an online seller who sent me a baby plant of as species that gets 16"+..I forget its name. I was very upset and the seller refused to admit they sent the wrong plant even with photos and identification via plant sites descriptions/photos.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Got some plants in a tube from Petco. I can't tell anubias apart worth a darn but they are healthy. And the java fern tube had two.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I went to Petco in the hope of getting some tall java fern today. They have none. They have the Anubias barteri, but I peered down the tube and it only has one. I put it back LOL

EDIT: update about Petco's bagged tissue cultures. The wendtii culture is growing great. The rotala is... I don't even know where they are anymore. They never rooted, and I suppose they just got sucked in by the filter. Too bad =\


----------

